# First planted tank 46 gallon bowfront



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

Well I recently got into planted tanks and basically fish keeping in general about 2 months ago after stumbling across this site and became instantly hooked. So after some reading and admiring other peoples tanks I got a massive case of multiple tanks syndrome and got a 20 long a free 20 tall form my sister and a 10 gallon, as my started planted tanks with DIY CFL lighting (They have all now been converted to shrimp tanks lol).Lucky for me one of my sisters friends grew tired of looking at his blue gravel algae covered goldfish tank filled with plastic accessories and was giving it away, and so my sister said she would take it off his hands and give it to me. So i ended up with a free 46 gallon bowfront tank, a hardly used fluval 404 (because he didnt know what it was as it was a gift from his brother who also got out of fish keeping), a fluval 203, a ton of useless medicines/junk, and 3 tetra HOB filters. Well I had to buiild a stand cycle the tank buy a bunch of stuff i wouldnt need.... and I ended up with this.

1 week after setup























Here it is after a month and a bit.
























and here it is after a trim









I kind of just shoved a bunch of plants where ever I thought they would look good and I don't even know the names of most of them lol.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow you had a lot of growth in just over a month. You must have a very good amount of lighting, co2 and ferts in there. I too just started the same tank, actually just had it filled yesterday after months of having it empty in my living room. Where are you located maybe you can start having your hobby pay you back by selling those plant clippings, I kinda like some of them, specially the one on the left side. If you're not too far from me,and you got clippings to sell let me know.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

the tank looks great man. BUt do youself a huge favour and rip the garbage bag off.. and burn it. Then go to dollarama and pickup some black bristol boards and make a background..the garbage bag shines way too much and way too noticeable, even with the thick plant growth. Other than that, its looking great!


----------



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah I have been meaning to replace the garbage bag with some board or foam for a while now but I've been too lazy to run to the store . Also Next time I do a trim I'll probably post a sale thread or something is there is a lot of clippings.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

what is the plant that is at the very front. looks like a lawn


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow this is a somewhat inspirational tank. I put some plants in my tank just for cover at first for fry, but pics like these really makes me want to start up a true planted tank. 
How do you get a lawn like that? and is there a CO2 system here or can you achieve this with just a good set of lights?
I have metal halide lights for my nano cube but I dont want to add any more corals... for now anyway. 
The freshwater tank has some very old T5 lights (the ones that came with the Eclipse 3 system), I wonder if these will suffice.


----------

